# Accessibility



## mabelsmith40 (Mar 20, 2012)

Does anyone have advice about accessible ramps in bildings?


----------



## StillSurfing (Mar 20, 2012)

What would you like to know Mabel?

In the UK, nearly all shops, offices and public buildings have to offer access to the disabled. This being in the form of ramps/lifts etc.

There are also a number of charities that assist with extra accessibility needed at home. This can be in the form of walk in showers, stairlifts etc.

A neighbour recently had the kerb outside his house lowered for ease of access to his vehicle.


----------



## jeremygolan (Mar 20, 2012)

im not sure about where you all live but here all government offices must have accessible entrances. as well most restaurants have ramps. they know that if someone can get it they are loosing business!


----------



## silverback5 (Mar 20, 2012)

I live in Manitoba and most buildings here are accessible for people with disabilities. The only exceptions are some apartment blocks and businesses in the older parts of town. If you're a business owner, I think it's prudent to make your building accessible to those with disabilities.


----------



## AlbertC (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi Mabel, 

Our church has recently been through a whole slew of consultations and information gathering sessions finding out about accessible ramps. They're more expensive to install than you'd think; there is a lot of government regulation with a lot of requirements. In Ontaio where we are, you can read up on the new regulations here: http://www.mcss.gov.on.ca/en/mcss/programs/accessibility/

The good news is that for people with accesibility difficulties, a LOT more buildings and services will now be accessible. The bad news is that small organizations are facing big bills to meet the requriements. In the end though we found that some members of our congregation with contracting experience could do the work and meet the code, but, half the battle was just figuring out the documents that say what's necessary!


----------



## Buster'sGrandad (Mar 21, 2012)

I can't say I'm there yet, but I greet each ramp with a silent "there but for the grace of God". I've started noticing when buildings have a lot of steps with seemingly no access for wheelchairs. I think it's cruel and should be changed with simple and effective local legislation.


----------



## Elzee (Oct 29, 2012)

I think most buildings have accessible ramps. Some tourist places do say if they do NOT have ramps, especially if they are historical sites and it is impossible to install a ramp. It seems that it is indeed a lot easier for those who need accessible ramps to be able to get around. I would check online if you plan to visit places.


----------

